# Misconceptions



## Fhyn_K (Mar 25, 2015)

Everyone is a little misunderstood. Some can be annoying while some can give a little snicker of joy. What do people commonly get wrong about you?

For me, no one believes that I'm gay. Whether if it's visuals, deep voice, or the way I carry myself, I have no idea. But I always get a kick when people I know are "gently reminded" whenever I bring a guy around. It really shouldn't take me putting my lips on a man to get them back to speed, but their enlightened gasps makes a dude cackle.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess it's the fact that, despite my appearance, I'm actually not twelve.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2015)

Most ppl think I'm a ***** which is only about half true
Most ppl also think I'm selfish but I'm actually pretty selfless
Ppl also think I'm 15 but I'm 19


----------



## June (Mar 25, 2015)

same though, OP ; - ; i used to have really long hair a couple of weeks ago that i liked wearing down or braiding. and i never really minded wearing skirts or putting makeup on, or stuff like nailpolish, so when people find out i'm gay they're always so shocked like, "whaaaat but you don't _look_ like you're gay/a lesbian" 

and you know, i get that (especially in my country) a very large number of people i come across will have predominantly heteronormative perspectives |D still grates at my nerves a little when i'm asked about it, but it's usually "fine" because i can just mildly correct them or something, but when the question is followed up by "ok, so what made you gay" 

i'm just ? ??? am i supposed to laugh or cry


----------



## Brackets (Mar 25, 2015)

People think I'm about 15/16  a lot of the time -_- (I'm 19) it's so annoying when patients are like 'you CAN'T be a medical student, you're so young!' and i'm just like *shut up yes i am let me take your blood*


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 25, 2015)

Most people think I'm a book-smart person, but I'm really not.

Mariah, that's how my crush is, he has issues with his lungs so he develops a lot slower making him look younger


----------



## Moddie (Mar 25, 2015)

People have the opposite misconception of me to op. Most people think I'm gay because of the way I present myself and because of the way I act. I'm asexual and have to constantly remind people of this. (Though I do have a feminine preference I have no issue dating people of all genders.) Because people assume I'm gay, they also believe I am secretly dating my best friend, which I would never do. They're just not my type.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

People on this forum tend to think I'm a guy.  I'm an adult female mother of 2...LOL.    (Love my signature, but I think my mayor needs to change HER clothes).

IRL, people think I'm quiet.  I'm possibly TOO loud once you get to know me.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 25, 2015)

My age

For example, I went into an audition on Sunday, and they asked how old I am. The lady had already picked up a form, but she sat it down and said,
"Oh, I assumed you were older." and then handed me a youth one.


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2015)

People at school think I'm all-around quiet and boring.. the type of person that literally has nothing to talk about/say.. but actually, if they just took the time to actually get to know me, I'm really talkative hahah


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 25, 2015)

fukurodani said:


> same though, OP ; - ; i used to have really long hair a couple of weeks ago that i liked wearing down or braiding. and i never really minded wearing skirts or putting makeup on, or stuff like nailpolish, so when people find out i'm gay they're always so shocked like, "whaaaat but you don't _look_ like you're gay/a lesbian"
> 
> and you know, i get that (especially in my country) a very large number of people i come across will have predominantly heteronormative perspectives |D still grates at my nerves a little when i'm asked about it, but it's usually "fine" because i can just mildly correct them or something, but when the question is followed up by "ok, so what made you gay"
> 
> i'm just ? ??? am i supposed to laugh or cry



Definitely agree on the last part. I have no idea how people expect an answer outside of, "been this way since birth". And if that doesn't register, I usually don't mind explaining things to them, but often I just don't have enough time. If that happens I know it comes off rude but, eh, no love loss if they take it that way.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 25, 2015)

Most people assume either that I'm straight or that I'm stupid because I don't have good social skills. Like I apologize a lot for things I'm not even sure I should be apologizing for. They also tend to think that I'm just this quiet, polite girl that likes to read and couldn't possibly do any harm. They're always shocked when they find out I'm a Wiccan, bisexual, love horror movies and pretty much anything having to do with angst, and I make really stupid, dirty jokes all the time for no reason.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Around here, most users think I'm a male... I am indeed a female. 

But irl, I've had people tell me I look older than I am. I don't really see it, though. And a lot of people are really surprised when they find out I have an actual knowledge of Pokemon and other video games. They always say "you don't look like the type of person who would be into that" or whatever.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmm... I think people get turned off by my facial expressions. I might look intimidating, but I'm just actually really shy.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 25, 2015)

I... had to think really hard about this, and honestly I'm not sure if there are any. I think (and hope, really) that how people perceive me is generally pretty much spot-on. Usually.

I guess the only thing that comes to mind straight-away is that some people assume I'm so open about my mental health issues because I'm "looking for attention" when in reality, attention makes me pretty uncomfortable (lol) - I'm just a very honest person and to me, being so open is something I can do to try and help lessen the stigma and maybe make other people more comfortable talking about their own problems. It's not about wanting attention or sympathy or anything like that - I actually cringe when that's the response. But my MI-related trials and tribulations are normal to me, so of course I speak about them as if they're normal everyday things, and that throws people for a loop since it's not really common to just be like "Well, I almost had a panic attack while getting dressed this morning!" or to just pop my meds while we're out for coffee or w/e. I don't like having to be secretive about something that's such a big part of me and because of the aforementioned stigma, that does end up getting misunderstood/misconstrued sometimes.

Also... no one would ever know I'm bi unless they actually asked or it somehow came up in conversation, since my common law partner is a dude. Luckily my group of friends isn't the type to be fazed or bothered by that. My family has no idea and since they've never asked it's going to stay that way. >_<


----------



## Tao (Mar 25, 2015)

Most people think I'm ignorant or that I'm 'high and mighty' or that I simply don't like them, but I'm just extremely awkward and incredibly shy around new people or people I've not spent much time with or know little about.


Some of my friends often think that I don't like them much or they've done something wrong since I have excuses not to go out or don't speak to them for days, but I just like having 'alone time' more than other people.


----------



## eggs (Mar 25, 2015)

everyone thinks i'm the straightest person in existence when in fact, i'm pansexual and have dated people that aren't my "opposite gender"! it's really tiring. even my mom, who i have talked to about datemates of all genders, thinks i'm straight. she says it's just a phase and that pansexuality isn't real. one of my friends at school says that too.
my self, my thoughts, my feelings, MY sexuality! i'm 17, for heavens sake. i know what i like and even if it were a "phase", this is a darn long phase.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah people always think I'm younger than I am. They're always like so when are you graduating from highschool? And I'm like umm well I'm not in highschool anymore...... I was 4 years ago tho....


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 25, 2015)

Some people think I'm timid and will go along with pretty much anything, while also thinking I'm not capable of slapping anyone in the face if they push me too far. One guy learnt that's not the case the hard way. So did the witnesses, lmao. 

I can be a real ***** too if you get on my bad side. It's not exactly difficult to get on my good side either, considering I'm fairly patient and easy-going with most people (let's say that my bad side is around 10% and my good side is around 90%).


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm very shy/quiet/keep to myself, but I think that is sometimes misinterpreted as arrogant/stuckup. Meh.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm very talkative once I get to know people and I can be outgoing in places I'm comfortable in too, but usually I initially stay quiet to those I don't know well unless I'm spoken to first, so people are surprised by it. 

People also seem to think I'm very naive and that I've never gotten into trouble, and while the first part is admittedly sort of true, I've definitely gotten into trouble before. I get sent down to my school's office often to talk to the dean or sometimes an officer, and it's always because I accidentally get involved in issues between my friends or family, but still none of my current friends believe that I've ever been in any sort of trouble before.

Also, nobody believes that I'm gay either. I only really came out to close friends just recently when I was sure of it myself, but most of them thought I was joking at first because I didn't look like a lesbian to them or something.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 25, 2015)

People don't believe I'm 17 because of how young I look but it's okay because it's a good thing.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 25, 2015)

People think I'm stuck up - I actually just have bad social anxiety and prefer to keep to myself
People think I've had cosmetic surgery - Nope, not in ways they assume, the only thing I've had done is gotten my nose fixed after it was broken


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> People also seem to think I'm very naive and that I've never gotten into trouble, and while the first part is admittedly sort of true, I've definitely gotten into trouble before. I get sent down to my school's office often to talk to the dean or sometimes an officer, and it's always because I accidentally get involved in issues between my friends or family, but still none of my current friends believe that I've ever been in any sort of trouble before.



This applies to me too, in a way. I've calmed down a bunch but I was one of those behind-the-scenes kinds of troublemakers when I was in school (the younger I was, the more argumentative as well; thankfully I grew out of that) and every so often I'll be telling a story about something I'd done in the past and friends/family will be shocked beyond belief.

I'll readily admit I'm pretty naive though.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 25, 2015)

Everyone thinks I'm quiet and serious, but I can be pretty loud and childish around my friends.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 25, 2015)

People think I'm smart because I know a lot. I'm actually pretty dumb. haha


----------



## Bowie (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm clueless.


----------



## kassie (Mar 25, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> I'm very shy/quiet/keep to myself, but I think that is sometimes misinterpreted as arrogant/stuckup. Meh.



Ahhh. I know this too well.


----------



## matcha (Mar 25, 2015)

i'm really shy and awkward, and i tend to observe people first before i make an effort to talk to them. i probably get looked at as a ***** or as someone rude. i'm also really blunt and sarcastic and not everyone appreciates that so i tend to not make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm shy and have resting ***** face, so a lot of people think I'm an *******.


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 25, 2015)

No, my name isn't spelled/pronounced that way


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 25, 2015)

People don't realize that i'm adopted and actually can't speak a word of Chinese...plus people think I look like my mom and she's white with blue eyes. Plus they think my sister and I are blood related and we aren't, both adopted but not from the same family. My age used to throw people off too and I do look older than I am but now that I don't tower over everyone else, it's not as confused as often.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 25, 2015)

People frequently mistake me for being younger than I really am.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2015)

Because I'm six foot three and have done karate for eight years, people sometimes assume I'm supposed to be intimidating when I want to be, but I really don't like being intimidating at all.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 25, 2015)

From my writing, people assume I'm older than I really am. From my speaking, people assume I'm younger than I really am.

My girlfriend and I met on a creative writing forum. For whatever reason, she assumed that I was 1.4x my actual age and male. I still tease her about it.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm blonde and people have told me I look like I'd be dumb.
I got one of the highest scores on my SAT's in my grade.

Misconceptions can really suck.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 26, 2015)

My name is Kaitlin. Not Katelynn, Caitlin, Kaitlyn, Kailin, Katlin, or any other variation of that. I also hate it when people I'm not close to shorten my name to Katie or Kait. Only my close friends call me get to call me Kait, and _nobody_ gets to call me Katie, I hate that nickname.

Though I did have a math teacher who called me Katherine for several months (and even got the whole class to sing "Happy Birthday Katherine" when everyone else knew my name was Kaitlin, LOL). That was pretty funny.

/end rant I'm just really sensitive about my name LOL.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 26, 2015)

People always seem to think I'm very judgy. Many of my friends have told me, "I thought you hated me before I got to know you!" It's because I have a very dry sarcastic sense of humor and I think it rubs people the wrong way alot of the time. And most of the time I don't really talk to people as I'm shy and really it takes everything I've got to make it through a typical school day lol. 

I also hate that people assume that my height=dominance. I am a tall, yet very timid, gussy bottom.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

ppl think im a b%#$. which is true. 
lol jk

ppl think im a really happy person all the time when rlly im struggling with depression and it just kinda sucks cuz i wanna be a happy person all the time. its just hard yknow?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 26, 2015)

No, I'm not 12 just because I'm short...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2015)

People used to think I was a stoner because I hated my body so much in school that I didn't really brush my hair, wear make-up, and wore over-sized sweaters. People would also think I was a bully or a witch, but the witch part was right so...*shrugs* Now people think I have "too much" confidence because I'm a big girl and I am sexier than them, so whatever people, learn to love yourself and stop hating.


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> People used to think I was a stoner




People used to think I was a stoner/general drug user because I had long hair and played the guitar.

People still think I'm a drug user and I'm really not sure why considering don't look anything like I used to (and no longer have long hair). I could at least understand the reasoning when I dressed like I was in a successful Thrash Metal band.



It really annoys me because I've never touched drugs and I'm repulsed by the idea of doing so. It's like a personal attack when people assume I might have some.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> People used to think I was a stoner/general drug user because I had long hair and played the guitar.
> 
> People still think I'm a drug user and I'm really not sure why considering don't look anything like I used to (and no longer have long hair). I could at least understand the reasoning when I dressed like I was in a successful Thrash Metal band.
> 
> It really annoys me because I've never touched drugs and I'm repulsed by the idea of doing so. It's like a personal attack when people assume I might have some.


Same feels over here, it sucks more because I live in a heavy drug using area so people don't even believe me when I say I don't and it hurts me that even as an adult I'm still getting all this pressure and judgement from my peers...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2015)

I have one. It is quite a long and confusing story though. But to make it short, I thought somebody was bullying me, but they thought I was bullying them. That isn't even half of it though, but I'll spare you the details.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 26, 2015)

I am very put together and mindful of what leaves my mouth, my job requires it, so at times people tell me that I come off as innocent or naive. Like a good, wholesome boy. My how much of a disappointment they are into once they befriend me.


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

When people automatically think I'm fifteen-sixteen. I consider it an honour actually, because I'm only eleven and hate talking to people my age because of the elitest attitude. When people think I'm old and mature enough it makes my day.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 26, 2015)

People think I'm 15 despite being 20+ this year. 
On the phone, people call me dear and ask why I'm not at school.

I can still get student price movie tickets if I don't say anything, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Amichann (Mar 26, 2015)

There are many people who try to argue with me that I am not a fraternal twin. They yell at me and tell me I am wrong and try to tell me that I am an identical twin.
No. Stop. You were not there when I was born omg.

Also people get my race and my name wrong all the time. People don't believe I'm Asian, others don't believe I'm black...I don't know some people are crazy ahah.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

yah I've got opposite problem as OP... I'm straight and male, but I have a feminant voice and keep myself well groomed and put together... but i'm sorry I can't change my voice? I've had two guys leave me numbers on their checks at the restaurant I work at too and I just laugh on the way to the bank. I grew up with two older sisters, and a terrible father (nothing bad, just not wanting to be involved) so I feel like thats why I get along way easier with girls too

I had a tangy avatar which didn't help my gender identity on here, so I'm liking the Toadsworth change lol.


----------



## Flop (Mar 27, 2015)

Sex for the first time freaking sucks, and it's not magical or romantic at all. It's awkward and clueless.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 27, 2015)

Flop said:


> Sex for the first time freaking sucks, and it's not magical or romantic at all. It's awkward and clueless.



Idk why, but I just picture a man having sex in a Magikarp costume and it's making me giggle.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 27, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Idk why, but I just picture a man having sex in a Magikarp costume and it's making me giggle.



It's probably been done.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2015)

One common misconception is that jet fuel can't melt steel beams


----------



## Gabriellaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Everyone iv'e ever known has told me they were terrified to speak to me because i looked like a "mean girl" and "someone who talks a lot of ****" some have even said I am too pretty to approach and that literally makes me gag because my self esteem is awful. When they get to know me they're the ones that end up being mean lol. Im very sensitive and shy. I can admit I have a resting ***** face though, sadly, that paired with being the silent type doesnt get me a lot of friends :/


----------



## Flop (Mar 27, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Idk why, but I just picture a man having sex in a Magikarp costume and it's making me giggle.








I really hope that's not a thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

People thinking I'm asian and/or male or that I'm way younger.

I honestly don't care people thinking I am another race/ethnicity or gender, but people thinking I'm like 16.. uh, no. Keep quiet or ask, fml.


----------



## kitanii (Mar 27, 2015)

People generally think I'm a lot younger than I am. I've had people think I was a freshman in highschool meanwhile I'm 20. But I don't mind too much. I especially like the looks on people's faces when I go to the liquor store. I get a weird sense of satisfaction from showing people my ID to prove I'm legal, haha.


----------



## Leela (Mar 27, 2015)

People at school that I don't know avoid me because they think I'm a terrible and cruel person or something. I suspect it's due to certain rumours spread by the more popular girls at school, since I actually avoid making people feel bad at all costs.

Another misconception from people who hear my name before they meet me is my race. My name is Indian, but I'm actually caucasian, so occasionally someone being introduced to me will ask me why I'm white (which makes me laugh because it reminds me of a scene from Mean Girls).


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's another one: People tend to think I'm lazy because I play video games in my free time. In reality, I actually live in a tiny apartment that only takes two hours to clean from top to bottom, so I just have enough free time to play video games and keep up my other hobbies.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 27, 2015)

I learned today that some of my friends think that I can come off as unapproachable or off-putting because I use "big words" and that I enjoy discussing "politics". Interesting.

Apparently they think that I should "dumb myself down" so that I can come across sexier, little do they know that intelligence, confidence, and power are some of the most sought after traits in a prospective partner. If you possess them then make any prospective partner earn you.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 27, 2015)

Ppl think I'm immature but I just like a diff life on the Internet.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 27, 2015)

People at school think I'm 13 because I've got a baby face and I don't wear make-up. People also think I'm nice, but I genuinely want to beat them to a pulp. I've been dubbed every Asian country in the book except the country that I'm actually from.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> I learned today that some of my friends think that I can come off as unapproachable or off-putting because I use "big words" and that I enjoy discussing "politics". Interestinh.
> 
> Apparently they think that I should "dumb myself down" so that I can come across sexier, little do they know that intelligence, confidence, and power are some of the most sought after traits in a prospective partner. If you possess them then make any prospective partner earn you.



Yeah pretty much, I prefer intelligent politics discussion rather than stupid chit-chat.. And I don't strive to wear sexy underwear for a partner or whatever.. Like, dude I don't care what you "should" do, I am my own.


----------



## Lock (Mar 27, 2015)

My hair color effects how people treat me. If I leave it in it's natural brown black, people find me intimidating or pretentious and are more likely to avoid me or make snide remarks in passing. When I do my normal two tone (blonde on top and black underneath) strangers will approach me and talk about almost anything like I've been their lifelong friend. 

I put this to the test at work once.. I got tipped more and complimented for being friendly and helpful when I had dyed hair versus not dying it at all. Stranger commentary kinda went from: w/blonde "that was really nice of you" w/black "you should've done that in the first place." I've never really changed how I interacted with strangers so it was always an interesting thing to realize.

Also I'm pretty analytical about things which comes off as condensing quite often. Most of the time I'm oblivious to how my views get received and will typically realize the other perspective after someone has already reacted to it. Outside of my usual seriousness, I also like to be a jokester. So I'm pretty sure I send out a lot of crazy mix signals at any given point. I also prefer to be independent which sometimes puts me in difficult situations with friends. It's never that I don't like someone or people, it's mostly just me needing personal space to do my own thing cause that's what I do. I can spend hours alone and not feel bothered by it.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> My hair color effects how people treat me. If I leave it in it's natural brown black, people find me intimidating or pretentious and are more likely to avoid me or make snide remarks in passing. When I do my normal two tone (blonde on top and black underneath) strangers will approach me and talk about almost anything like I've been their lifelong friend.
> 
> I put this to the test at work once.. I got tipped more and complimented for being friendly and helpful when I had dyed hair versus not dying it at all. Stranger commentary kinda went from: w/blonde "that was really nice of you" w/black "you should've done that in the first place." I've never really changed how I interacted with strangers so it was always an interesting thing to realize.
> 
> Also I'm pretty analytical about things which comes off as condensing quite often. Most of the time I'm oblivious to how my views get received and will typically realize the other perspective after someone has already reacted to it. Outside of my usual seriousness, I also like to be a jokester. So I'm pretty sure I send out a lot of crazy mix signals at any given point. I also prefer to be independent which sometimes puts me in difficult situations with friends. It's never that I don't like someone or people, it's mostly just me needing personal space to do my own thing cause that's what I do. I can spend hours alone and not feel bothered by it.



This is because of some basically ancient symbolism, having do with religion. See, angels and cherubs almost always are depicted with blond hair. Pagan deities on the other hand such as Morrigan the Celtic Goddess of Death and Lilith the Dark Goddess (AKA Adam's first wife -- Google it) both have black or dark colored hair, and then of course there is Cernunnos (AKA Pan, Set, and Mr. Tumnus) the Celtic God of the Hunt, who is depicted either as man with a stag's head or a man with antlers and served as the inspiration for Satan. So in order to instill the idea of Paganism being bad and Christianity being good, the church began demonizing women with dark hair, depicting them as dark or evil, loose troublemakers, or merely plain and common, depending on who you ask and praising blond women as pure and innocent, angelic, or unique. I know some people may find this far-fetched, but consider this: Black cats have been demonized because they are associated with Paganism (some Pagans believe a pair of winged panthers pulled the Goddess Diana's chariot) and are said to be witches' familiar. Today, in animal shelters all across the USA black cats are almost always the first ones to be put to sleep because so many people still believe in the stigma against them, making them the hardest to adopt out.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 27, 2015)

Most of my friends think i'm one of the nicest people they'll ever meet. It makes me happy sometimes, but it's not true. I can be mean, manipulative, etc at times. If I want to...


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 27, 2015)

People at my school  think I'm the kind of person who is that one quiet person who sits in the corner, gets good grades, and is either really intimidating or kind (depending on who it is making the judgement). Either way not many people approach me because they think I'm either flat and personality less or would kill them if I had the chance. I guess keeping people who aren't _really_ trying to make a friend of me away is some what useful. I should probably try talking more, lol.


----------



## Azza (Mar 27, 2015)

People think im shy when they first get to know me.


----------



## Shax (Mar 27, 2015)

I think a lot of people assume I'm oblivious to everything around me because I'm so aloof and distant. Truth is, I know all.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 27, 2015)

Whenever I answer the phone no one can ever figure out what gender I am. I don't really mind though, it's kind of entertaining


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Whenever I answer the phone no one can ever figure out what gender I am. I don't really mind though, it's kind of entertaining



JEALOUS. People always ask to speak to my parents and refer to me as a little girl. I'm 25, lmao.

Which reminds me of another misconception thing - when I was like 10-16 everyone thought I was 20-25. I would go out with my little sister (ten year age difference, so pretty significant) and people would assume she was my daughter...


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 28, 2015)

some people think I don't like gay people

they got another thing coming


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

people usually think im a lot younger than i actually am- i'm 21 and get mistaken for 16/17 every time i go out for a drink.

people also take me for someone who isn't gay at all- so it's quite comical to me that when i start talking about my boyfriend people usually look at me funny, especially because we are both transgender.

some people online often mistake me for being part asian, which i don't see any resemblance what so ever.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

People think I'm a girl always and I be like whhahahahaha


----------



## tae (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> People think I'm a girl always and I be like whhahahahaha



this is accurate, because i too at first thought you were female.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 28, 2015)

Like many others Im often mistaken for a 15 or 16 year old when in fact Im 21 (will be 22 in June). Though I do like some of the reactions I get out of people when I tell them how old I actually am. But its annoying when I get carded, especially at the grocery store near my house, because the same lady whose ringing me up always calls all the other cashiers over and makes such a big deal out of it =_=;


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 29, 2015)

This isn't about me, but for someone I greatly appreciate. I have these neighbors, single father and a son, whom are the sweetest people I've had the pleasure of meeting. The father is head-to-toe tattoos and wears gauges. What bothers me is when I bump into them outside of our apartment complex and I overhear some people saying he must be a terrible father and that they feel bad for his son. 

I go out of my way to make sure to correct them.


----------



## Lock (Mar 29, 2015)

Spoiler: Snip






MagicalCat590 said:


> This is because of some basically ancient symbolism, having do with religion. See, angels and cherubs almost always are depicted with blond hair. Pagan deities on the other hand such as Morrigan the Celtic Goddess of Death and Lilith the Dark Goddess (AKA Adam's first wife -- Google it) both have black or dark colored hair, and then of course there is Cernunnos (AKA Pan, Set, and Mr. Tumnus) the Celtic God of the Hunt, who is depicted either as man with a stag's head or a man with antlers and served as the inspiration for Satan. So in order to instill the idea of Paganism being bad and Christianity being good, the church began demonizing women with dark hair, depicting them as dark or evil, loose troublemakers, or merely plain and common, depending on who you ask and praising blond women as pure and innocent, angelic, or unique. I know some people may find this far-fetched, but consider this: Black cats have been demonized because they are associated with Paganism (some Pagans believe a pair of winged panthers pulled the Goddess Diana's chariot) and are said to be witches' familiar. Today, in animal shelters all across the USA black cats are almost always the first ones to be put to sleep because so many people still believe in the stigma against them, making them the hardest to adopt out.






It's awesome you pointed this out. It's always interesting to me how old world symbolism still comes into play. Speaking of black cats, I had a black cat that use to send my mom's family into a frenzy every time they would come to visit. My little cousins would run up to my aunt with the cat in their arms and she would break down with a full on anxiety attack. So every time they would call to visit I would have to ask a friend to watch him cause my mom didn't like cleaning up the salt that got thrown around. Lolz


----------



## Envy (Mar 29, 2015)

People think I'm under 18, even though I'm 26. Around when I hit 21, I once got asked if I needed a kids menu... That kids menu being for kids 11 and under. 

People also think I'm perfectly "innocent". lol They like to think of me as being Christian, quiet, never cussing, lack of a sexuality, etc., etc. About the only place I am so "innocent" in, in reality, is that I don't do drugs or drink. Lol. And I must emphasize me putting "innocent" in those quotation marks.

Like there was this one older coworker man who could just not believe it when he heard me say a cuss word. Like I'm just not supposed to be that way. 

...I never did stop doing it in front of him. xD Curse people for thinking that I have to be that way.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

IRL I'm kind of cold/ non-talkative to people I don't know very well, so people probably think I'm a snob. On the other hand, people I'm sort of friends with probably think I'm super obnoxious because I tend to talk a lot around them; it may be to get them to like me, idk. I'm still trying to find a balance between my loud and quiet without feeling like I'm being ignored or too overbearing. 

I also act a lot tougher than I actually am because a lot of the people I'm around can be really mean to their friends, and it's kind of a follow or die thing. Hopefully that'll change once I'm not around them so much. 

Other than that, I haven't told a lot of people that I'm gay, but I think most of them suspect it. Usually when I say I don't like boys, though, they're like "oh, are you asexual?" so idk lol.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2015)

Some ppl think I take weed but i actually take meth


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 30, 2015)

a few that i will list:

- a lot of people think i am younger than i really am..
- some of them think i have it all together. i dont lol.
- every time someone asks whts my race/ethnicity, i tell them to guess. no one ever gets it right.
- in school: they think im all quiet and boring. stuck-up, even. i dont think so, but if i rlly am then im sorry.
- i eat a lot but im too skinny to make that obvious. my thighs might give it away though haha.
- some ppl here think i am a guy but that's probs because of my username hehe. srry guys.


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2015)

people always assume i'm female, and assume i'm a lesbian-
they also assume i'm a lot younger than i actually am- saying i look 16 or 17 when in reality i'm in my 20s.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

Online friends who hear my voice for the first time think I'm like 18..then when they actually see my face, they think I'm 13 =-=

Along with everyone thinking I'm a helpless loner with no friends. Haha..I hate it when they just assume that. In reality, I have friends but I'm distant from them. I'm an introvert so I don't care about being alone, I got yaoi fan fictions on attack on titan mudda fuggers 0u0


----------



## inkling (Mar 30, 2015)

People assume I'm a bimbo when in reality I am more intelligent then average person. Its just that I'm not a showoff and don't need to prove myself to anybody.

I'm in my late 20s but people always assume I'm 18-20, and will consequently treat me with less respect until they find out my true age.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2015)

Hirosuka said:


> I'm an introvert so I don't care about being alone, I got yaoi fan fictions on attack on titan mudda fuggers 0u0



That's the saddest thing I've ever read.


----------



## inkling (Mar 30, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> IRL I'm kind of cold/ non-talkative to people I don't know very well, so people probably think I'm a snob. On the other hand, people I'm sort of friends with probably think I'm super obnoxious because I tend to talk a lot around them; it may be to get them to like me, idk. I'm still trying to find a balance between my loud and quiet without feeling like I'm being ignored or too overbearing.
> 
> I also act a lot tougher than I actually am because a lot of the people I'm around can be really mean to their friends, and it's kind of a follow or die thing. Hopefully that'll change once I'm not around them so much.



Wow, this is so like me. Most of the time when I'm around people I don't have much to say, but I can be super obnoxious around my close friends. As far as acting tough, if I don't at least pretend I'm sassy, I always end up being the butt of everybody's jokes.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

inkling said:


> Wow, this is so like me. Most of the time when I'm around people I don't have much to say, but I can be super obnoxious around my close friends. As far as acting tough, if I don't at least pretend I'm sassy, I always end up being the butt of everybody's jokes.



Same, and I hate it. I get that people joke around with their friends, but some of them can be downright mean.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 31, 2015)

A lot of people think I'm mean or quiet when I'm not really either, I think I just have a bit*h face.___. And I'm so short people think I'm younger than I really am xD


----------



## Resi (Mar 31, 2015)

People think I listen to classical music. Like, all the time. (It's okay - not usually my cup of tea unless I feel like it.) Also, that people think I know what I'm doing...


----------



## Kammeh (Mar 31, 2015)

When people see my sister and I, they usually assume I'm the younger of the two. >:V I'm actually a year and a half older. 
It's not their fault, though. I have to agree. My face makes me look soooo young.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

That I`m unfriendly. People seem to be wary when I go into a store or use public transportation. Then when out of some form of necessity there is an exchange of words, you can see them sighing relief. Its not their fault though, my bodylanguage doesn`t match my personality.

Also that I`m negative about everything. Its true that a lot things in this world bother me, in that sense I`m negative. But i comes from seeing potential in the world around me not utilized. In the end it just comes from wanting people to be happy and having a clear route to realize their potential. I`m very sensitive to even the smallest of obstructions thrown in their ways by (mostly ignorant and unpurposedly (that can`t be a word)(to many of "()"?) (deal with it)) others.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

Everyone assumes I'm in high school because I have a baby face. They always look surprised when I tell them I'm actually 20 years old. lel


----------



## GumCat (Apr 1, 2015)

A lot of people have told me they thought I was quiet when they first met me, but when they get to know me it's the complete opposite. It's just hard for me to really do me that hard in front of people I don't know. Also, if I don't feel like I'm ready to make a good first impression I'll kinda be quiet and avoid making much of an impression for the time being (other than the impression that i'm quiet lol). If I'm gonna show you who I am I'm gonna do it right you know??


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 1, 2015)

When I was in high school, people assumed that I was gay because I wasn't an overly masculine man, didn't have a GF, showed zero interest in girls, generally hung around women and the "gay" crowd.

When in actuality, I had zero interest in a relationship in HS and in College. My friends actually happened to be gay and didn't know prior to befriending them (rather they didn't come out until afterwards). Females at my school were typically easier to befriend than the men at my school, as the men seemed like douchebags.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 1, 2015)

Many things :3
Here are a couple.


People who aren't that familiar with me tend to think I'm this innocent, sweet little angel who would never ever say a dirty joke or cuss at all. I find this slightly weird considering the fact that I have an "emo" hairstyle and my wardrobe consists mainly of black, band tees, beanies, flannels, and combat boots or converse.
However, people who really know me.. hah...  I might as well be the spawn of Satan himself.

People who first meet me seem to think that I am older then my actual age, the most commonly guessed being 17.
This may be my height's fault though :3


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

People don't believe I don't curse or do inappropriate things because I'm a boy
And the boys who say that do those two things and I would enjoy slapping them.
But ewe I wouldn't touch them, gross.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2015)

I think, speaking more seriously, the biggest misconception about me is my own brain. The capabilities of my thoughts are not so much underestimated, but there is an assumption there that there is a limit. My mind wanders and I can often come out saying the wrong thing. My words can be manipulated to sound arrogant and I can intentionally sound like one if I want to. I think I'm comparable to a cave, really. Come and you will find gold, but the exact amount depends on how far you venture into it and how willing you are to possibly waste your time searching.

I am often a failure to myself, but I don't necessarily care about that. It would be nice not to be, but I think it's important for everybody to feel that way at least once in their life, otherwise they wouldn't ever improve. That's another thing you could twist to make me sound horrible, by the way. I think I need to work on myself a lot more and continue developing, like a network. I'm a network and I need to be the fastest. I just strive to be the fastest network, so when you connect, you don't have to worry at all about slowness. 

Everybody should strive for perfection but be able to cope with not being perfect, because I really think you need to have a balance between the two. If you just want to be perfect, than you're less likely to reach it, and will kind of become a fabricated version of perfection. If you strive to be perfect but remain humble and do not even think about it very much, you can live in peace with yourself but always improve, reaching for that perfection which may never be, but you can still hope for.

My point is that, if you have a balance between perfection and imperfection, you can always strive for better and never stop improving as a person, even if you never actually reach perfection. In fact, the biggest misconception in the world may be that perfection exists, which is another reason I believe there needs to be a balance between reaching that and being comfortable with your current state.

It is incredibly difficult for me to speak about things like this, as I am actually rather insecure. I try my best to speak with the most perfection renditions of the English language only so I can be comfortable with myself and formal in the most ridiculous way possible. Formality can be awful at times, but it can also be fun. It helps me express myself without becoming any less of myself, which eliminates all of my insecurities. This is not me being at all negative, by the way. I'm happy and I'm excited! That is all.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 2, 2015)

People seem to think I'm a quiet, shy, reserved person who has really soft feelings during the day at school because of appearance, dark eyes, and frown I wear to school. If only they knew me on a Saturday night, I'm the complete opposite


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

OK before I start Imma post a pic


People usually think I'm an emo (can't tell by this pic since I was wearing my at-home sweats) because I usually wear a black hoodie, t-shirt, jeans, & chucks, and I'm very quiet. That's usually the case around people I barely know. I'm normally very distant around people I don't know too well, but once I warm up to them and am comfortable around them, IM CRAZY ***** WATCH THE **** OUT BRO
So yeah I'm very particular.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 2, 2015)

People really underestimate me. 
I don't know if it's because I'm a teenage girl, or if my personality just gives them that idea.

My friends don't really listen to me, neither does my family. Despite my straight As in school, they think I'm incapable of everything.
This isn't everyone, just the majority.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 3, 2015)

People always seem to think I'm a guy when I play TF2. I usually don't point out that I'm not because I feel that would draw too much unwanted attention to myself.


----------



## Pirate (Apr 3, 2015)

People refuse to believe me when I tell them I'm 25. They always say I look about 18 or 19. I do definitely take it as a compliment, but it's just their reactions.


----------



## nard (Apr 3, 2015)

people in school say im gay because i wear socks that almost go up to your knee, lmao

sweetie i want to keep my legs warm


----------



## epona (Apr 3, 2015)

people think i am a proper ditzy bimbo when i am actually really intelligent (schoolwise, anyway)


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> People always seem to think I'm a guy when I play TF2. I usually don't point out that I'm not because I feel that would draw too much unwanted attention to myself.



Same here Astro Cake! I think it's just because the target demographic for TF2 is the teenage male. It doesn't bother me, though. And to be honest, I never say that I am female, for fearing I'll just be harassed to no end (some people who play the game aren't very nice, to say the least). i think once I typed in the chat "OMG" to my friend who I was talking to, and somebody said: "What the hell Celestefey are you a girl?" and I said back "Why?"... They said: "Because you said omg". OH RIGHT. Because I forgot saying "omg/oh my god" was totally a saying/phrase exclusive to girls. :') LOL. But my friends were laughing so hard about it. It was so stupid.

People tend to think I am younger than I actually am. Only like one year younger, though! But it's still kind of annoying. Although, yesterday at the cinema, when I was buying my tickets, the lady at the register gave me a student discount. I was soooo happy. So I guess I must look around my age now. 

People don't think that I actually like videogames. They tend to be quite amazed that I am so into videogames. It's really only something that happened at my old school, though, and with boys. I don't really know why it is such a shocking thing, though? I mean, 50% of people who play videogames ARE female... It's not really an uncommon thing. But yeah, it's always been a positive reaction though, of course, but it's like they just assume that girls don't play videogames. :\ At my new school (which is an all girls school), people tend to be much more accepting, and there are actually a lot of girls who play games, too. 

People assume I am really shy and quiet and a follower of the crowd. I am shy and quiet, but I am most definitely not a follower. I've always been my own person, and always followed my own path. I don't follow leaders. I'm not easily influenced by other people. I make up my own mind on things. As such, I've often been told I'm quite a quirky and eccentric person, but I totally take that as a compliment!  I mean, I've always been so determined in life to achieve any goal I have. I want to be a Japanese teacher, and I won't stop at that goal until I've finally achieved it. So yeah. I guess this isn't so much of a misconception, though, because I always dress in my own sort of clothes/style, too, but I think I surprise people when I tell them about everything I like and want to do. I hope I don't sound like a special snowflake by saying all of this.  I'm not trying to bring people down who are followers of the crowd, there is nothing wrong in that at all. I've just always been made happiest by doing my own thing.

People don't know that I can speak Japanese! ^^"

People think I am innocent and quiet but when I'm having one of my hyper moments with my friends, they end up seeing otherwise. xD All of the crazy stuff I did whilst on school trips... I dunno why, I was always most hyper then for some reason. Maybe it's because I just lived off of sugar during those trips. :')


----------



## ganondork (Apr 25, 2015)

My voice makes me sound like I'm 8 years old, so whenever I answer the phone I'm told to hand the phone to my "mommy" when in reality I'm a young adult ;-;


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 25, 2015)

The first couple of things people ask me when they know my ideology (laveyan satanism) is that if i sacrifice goats/virgins, if i hate christians/christianity and if i do black magic. Stop it, please. Not all ideological currents related to satanism involve this kind of things, thank you.


----------



## laurenx (Apr 26, 2015)

everyone thinks im a party pig but in reality maybe go to a party once a month and spend most of my time at home. most people also don't believe me when i say that i own/use my 3ds so i have to show them >o<


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 26, 2015)

a lot of ppl think i have it all together. i actually dont.

but my swag says otherwise


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 26, 2015)

A lot of people think I'm very productive and turn my work in on time. I still have missing work from the beginning of the month from my honors english class lol.


----------



## oreo (Apr 26, 2015)

people spread rumors about me in hs that i was a teenage mom because i left home during the summer time (grade 11)
a few of my ex-friends said i was dating a men in his late 20s to provide me financially lmao


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 26, 2015)

When people find out that I'm autistic, and I get the "But you don't look autistic!" or "You're too smart to be autistic" What???does???this???mean??? //facepalms for life


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

This goes for most Asians I suppose, but people always assume I'm either Japanese or Chinese, which I'm not.
I mean, most people "back home" call me _white_ for crying out loud, but here it's like, oh you're olive-skinned, looks like you're oriental lol
It really makes me sad when people go "ching chang chong" at me after having grown up in England all my life trying to fit in and the times when I've gone home I'm seen as being a rich kid no one should talk to because of it. It seems I don't really have any place.


----------



## biibii (Apr 26, 2015)

I have rlly long hair and im actually really frail and have been in ballet for most of my life and what you would call "a girly girl" and more often than not I curl and straighten my hair, and or have bows in it and I just. ppl are always asking _why_ I am gay and im just like ??? idk and theyre always "but u would be such a cute couple with a guyyyyy"
and 
"you don't act gay"

yeaH BUT I AM

and also "how did u find out"

how did u find out you liked dudes??


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 26, 2015)

I think most people think I'm way younger than I am. I'm a small person so it's understandable.


----------

